

India's hard-fought public health battle against polio has been won - jaboutboul
http://www.forbes.com/sites/saritharai/2014/03/31/indias-hard-fought-public-health-battle-against-polio-has-been-won/

======
spingsprong
Hopefully this can be replicated in the last few nations that still have Polio
and humanity can finally be free of it.

